# Bilateral (both) testicles undescended...operation age 10...am i infertile?



## willow83 (May 16, 2012)

Hi Guys

This is me using my wife's log on so apologies for the girly name!

Basically I had bilateral undescended testicles operated on and pulled down when I was 10 1/2. I am now 31.

Fertility was never mentioned to my parents or at further urology clinics. I saw a Dr recently who was aware of my op as a kid and he commented I had smaller than average testicles but did not mention any fertility. He was checking due to a cyst I found.

I have read many horror stories online that now they do this op before kids are age 2 because otherwise your fertility is greatly risked and I have read so many men are infertile now. 

I was wondering if any of you chaps on here have had the same op. I know many men who had one undescended testicle who have kids so only interested in bilateral.

Thanks


----------



## rosiep (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi,

Not sure I'm realy allowed on here as a girl but DH not too keen to post....

So not sure if this is any help or not. My husband had exactly the same thing as you at 7 years old.  Just like you, fertility issues were never mentioned to hom or his parents.  We only found out after TTC for a few months and I read something on the NHS website that said you should see a GP after 6 months of TTC if the man had undescended testcles as a child.  When my DH went to the GP for the first time, he didn't think there'd be a problem.  He said as long as they were corrected before puberty then it should be fine.  I had read other stuff contrary to this online so was a bit sceptical. Anyhow, he went for SA and his first count was only 2 million and three months later was down to less than a million.  So infertility it is.  We have just started our first ICSI cycle.  

So this is our story but this does not mean it will be the same for you.  I think I read online that having 2 undescended testicels after the age of 1 does increase your chances of being infertile (I think it said about 40% of men would have this problem).  Am hoping and praying that this isn't the case for you.    If I were you I'd go and get a SA done.  You might be pleasantly suprised.  Have you been TTC?


----------



## rosiep (Mar 9, 2012)

Sorry for the errors.  I can spell but not type.  Must remember to read my posts!


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Sorry another female sneaking in here whose DH would never post........

DH had the same issues as you.  He had his operation at around age 10.  We ttc for 2 years, then found he has azoospermia - no sperm whatsoever.     If you're in any doubt, I'd advise getting it checked out ASAP - I feel like we wasted 2 years when we could have been moving on.  

Hoping all will be well   

Bx


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Hiya, another lady here, sorry!

My DH had exact same thing and it was only my googling that alerted us to possible problems. Docs and his parents had never mentioned it to him. He's not sure when his op was, but he was in primary school. DH has poor sperm in all parameters and we need ICSI to conceive. Your docs will do a Semen Analysis and I would strongly reccommend you get yourself checked out, we left it a little while after getting married to start trying and I now really wish we had known earlier so we could have ditched the contraception and got going on icsi sooner. DH also has very low testosterone, he has asked the gp for a referral to see if there is anything he can do about this as it can be bad for long term health. Sorry to be the bearer of even more bad news but undescended testes also makes you at higher risk of testicular cancer- so make sure you check yourself regularly-like i nag my DH to.

On a more positive note, icsi can work with a very few sperm and even if no sperm is found in the ejaculate it can sometimes be found in the testes. I really hope that none of this will apply to you and you will be one of those with good fertility.


----------



## willow83 (May 16, 2012)

Hi the wife here! I did post on his behalf with his permission.
Maybe as to not annoy the moderators they could move it and let me know where to?
We have not TTC yet so I will mention that we get his sperm counted asap.
How invasive is this exactly? Is it just a case of deposit into a cup? Is it done in a hospital or at home? If so at home how quick does the sample have to be at hospital? X x


----------



## rosiep (Mar 9, 2012)

My local hosiptal did the actual analysis.  DH went there to do the deed - just one sample into a pot apparently.  I know you can do them at home as long as you get the sample to the lab quickly, like within an hour or something.  If your DH goes to your GP, they will probably arrange it all for him, given his medical history.  Either way it's better to get checked out - either his swimmers or fine, or you get a head start at the infertility game.  Better to know.  I wish we'd done it sooner.  
If your DH is unsure about any of this he can message me and I'll get my DH to respond slightly more privately!!


----------



## skyblueboy (Apr 28, 2012)

This is a blokey here with this exact problem. I had my operation when I was 7 (bilateral testicle issue), with no talk of infertility as I grew up and my parents were certainly unaware of the problem. I went to see my G.P last July just to discuss the issue with her and she was really supportive and just said there was no harm in going for a SA at my local hospital. This involved abstinence for 5 days, a pot and a home SA. The results returned with 400000 sperm with a motility of about 25%. I was given the results by the GP without my wife being there and I just broke down. I never expected to be told that  the chances of having children naturally were very very low. 
But the female GP was very helpful and told me to get my wife to go to see her G.P so that we could get referred to the hospital for further tests for her fertility. Her results and scans were all good and the consultant referred us to a choice of clinics. This was in November.
We have since been back for a couple of consultations with the OFC and are embarking on ICSI treatment this month (my wife is in her second week of sniffing). The process could have been quicker but we decided to delay as we didn't want to go through the treatment and plan our wedding which happened in March. 
It has been a very emotional roller coaster since July last year, one I never thought we would have to take. But we are both positive of the treatment working. It will continue to be a tricky road but i am very positive that by the end of July we will have a happy story to tell.
If your husband or yourself want to ask any questions about anything then let me know. It is gutting to be told that you can't have children natrually but we have got through it by staying positive and realising we are in this situation through no fault of our own.


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

On a positive note my brother had the ops at 5 and had sa done and is totally fine at 31 so it's not all bad news xx


----------

